# Capsized Tug At Spurn Point



## robmason23 (Feb 16, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about the capsized tug at Spurn Point some years ago? I'm sure it was one of UTC or Humber Tugs vessels.

RobMason (Thumb)

OOOps Humber Tugs, i should have looked at her name. Anyone know how this happened?


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

*Spurn Tug*

it is the LADY MORIA and she was assisting a large tanker onto the mono bouy she got broadside on and as you see she nealey got pulled under the towing ouick releace saved her one man in the water the rest ok and him also she limped back to immingham part full of water and repaired sam


----------



## capt cook (Nov 20, 2010)

from capt cook
I was the master of lady anya attending with lady moira a berthing at tetney mono bouy she partly capsized when gog rope parted I towed her back 
immingham more info av


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

two photos in the gallery


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

capt cook said:


> from capt cook
> I was the master of lady anya attending with lady moira a berthing at tetney mono bouy she partly capsized when gog rope parted I towed her back
> immingham more info av


Capt Cook,

Can you provide the exact date of the incident as it appears to be somewhat elusive other than 1996.

Bill


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Bill have a look in petbe file you will find info there sam


----------



## capt cook (Nov 20, 2010)

Re capsized tug this was the Lady Moira of Humber tugs going over when gog
rope parted whilst berthing Tanker at Tetney mono buoy on 6/6/1992
I was the skipper of the Lady Anya also at the berthing who later towed her
to immingham water entered engine room through starboard funnel
capt cook


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

I rember it i was on standby boats then, i rember Capt Cook ,on the Lady Anya i cannot rember if i was on Blue flame or Nova at the time (Shakey)


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

capt cook said:


> Re capsized tug this was the Lady Moira of Humber tugs going over when gog
> rope parted whilst berthing Tanker at Tetney mono buoy on 6/6/1992
> I was the skipper of the Lady Anya also at the berthing who later towed her
> to immingham water entered engine room through starboard funnel
> capt cook


Thanks for the info Capt.

I have just finished compiling a book on CD on Adsteam UK Ltd group fleet history including United Towing and their ancestral fleets so the date fills in a gap in Moiras data

Bill


----------

